
Geometric Algebra - entelechy
http://www.euclideanspace.com/maths/algebra/clifford/
======
entelechy
I love how geometric algebra encodes many ideas into one formalism.

It always amazes me how many physics problems can be expressed with this
algebra.

One of my toy projects used conformal Clifford algebra to express and solve
inverse kinematics problems.

This site covers everything you need to do it.

